# Best upland vest



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

GrouseHntr said:


> I don't have the Pyke Vest....yet, but I do own a pair of the pants and a kiowa shirt. I have had two issues with the pants. Had the button pop out of the pants and had a seam come undone on the back. Both times I had the pants fixed and back to me within a week of sending them off for repairs. Pyke doesn't have a lifetime warranty, but I prefer to support small Michigan based companies over any others. The people I know who own the vest love it.


I agree 100% about supporting local businesses. If the quality warrants the $299 id be all in.
Just not sure if it’s worth double what the filson would cost without the warranty.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

The more money you spend the more birds you kill...everybody knows that.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Now for something helpful. I saw this Ad on upland journal.

Fwiw pyke is a supporter of rgs and other conservation organizations. I dont own any of their gear just because "high end" stuff isnt really my style but from anyone i have talked to who owns it they love it. Plus they arent big/corporate like orvis or filson.


----------



## GrouseHntr (Nov 2, 2008)

goose schatt said:


> Just not sure if it’s worth double what the filson would cost without the warranty.


Not to sway you one way or the other, but I know someone who sold their Filson vest the moment they got a Pyke vest. Honestly I would say for anyone who is making the decision to try and find someone who has the Pyke and try it on. I will get one because of how it carries weight. I am tired of strap vests that sag the moment there is a couple birds or a full water bottle in it. The Pyke sits comfortably and doesn't feel like all the weight is on the shoulders and doesn't sag at all. That said it is expensive which is the reason I don't have one yet. It's a tough decision to spend that much and buy something when I have been making my cheap Browning strap vest work for years.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

GrouseHntr said:


> Honestly I would say for anyone who is making the decision to try and find someone who has the Pyke and try it on.


Or you could go to their open house and try on all their products.

*SATURDAY, JANUARY 30, 2021 AT 11 AM EST – 3 PM EST*
*Pyke Open House*
Free · 976 Judson Road, Spring Lake, Michigan 49456

https://www.facebook.com/events/2399789746821161/


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Running a sale right now Pyke15 to save 15%. Go through Friday. There will be discounts available at the open house as well if you want to wait and try stuff on.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Not to hijack this thread. But has anyone tried the Pyke tongass hybrid pants? How do they hold up in briars and raspberries?


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

GrouseHntr said:


> Not to sway you one way or the other, but I know someone who sold their Filson vest the moment they got a Pyke vest. Honestly I would say for anyone who is making the decision to try and find someone who has the Pyke and try it on. I will get one because of how it carries weight. I am tired of strap vests that sag the moment there is a couple birds or a full water bottle in it. The Pyke sits comfortably and doesn't feel like all the weight is on the shoulders and doesn't sag at all. That said it is expensive which is the reason I don't have one yet. It's a tough decision to spend that much and buy something when I have been making my cheap Browning strap vest work for years.


wether on amazon, Filsons website or lion country supply...seems to be hard to get your hands on a filson....I’m about to just give the pyke a go....


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

BIGSP said:


> Running a sale right now Pyke15 to save 15%. Go through Friday. There will be discounts available at the open house as well if you want to wait and try stuff on.


thanks for the heads up $254.15 with discount....now I need to bloody this thing up so I don’t feel like a yuppie


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

michiganmaniac said:


> View attachment 630943
> 
> 
> Now for something helpful. I saw this Ad on upland journal.
> ...


Yes this!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

goose schatt said:


> I agree 100% about supporting local businesses. If the quality warrants the $299 id be all in.
> Just not sure if it’s worth double what the filson would cost without the warranty.


The nice thing about the vest is everything is replaceable. We will stand behind anything we make but, as I'm sure you are aware, there are lots of people that take advantage of "Lifetime Warranty". Many companies that offer a "Lifetime Warranty", read the fine print it often says "For the lifetime of the item" so, if you wear it out they aren't covering it. It's fancy lingo but at the end of the day you only have a guaranteed piece of ****. lol


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

BIGSP said:


> The nice thing about the vest is everything is replaceable. We will stand behind anything we make but, as I'm sure you are aware, there are lots of people that take advantage of "Lifetime Warranty". Many companies that offer a "Lifetime Warranty", read the fine print it often says "For the lifetime of the item" so, if you wear it out they aren't covering it. It's fancy lingo but at the end of the day you only have a guaranteed piece of ****. lol


I just got the email that my pyke vest has been shipped...Brent pike emailed me and thanked me for my business so it had the family business feel....look forward to it!


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

BIGSP said:


> The nice thing about the vest is everything is replaceable. We will stand behind anything we make but, as I'm sure you are aware, there are lots of people that take advantage of "Lifetime Warranty". Many companies that offer a "Lifetime Warranty", read the fine print it often says "For the lifetime of the item" so, if you wear it out they aren't covering it. It's fancy lingo but at the end of the day you only have a guaranteed piece of ****. lol


Hey man did you get that last line from Tommy Boy?


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

I can see it’s really well made! Glad to support a Michigan company...I probably will get the water bottle bag to weave on....love how the pockets weave and can be removed.
One thing I liked better then the filson was that the pyke has the sternum strap. Here’s some vest porn for you guys


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

#8 shot said:


> Hey man did you get that last line from Tommy Boy?


Yes I did! All time classic.


----------



## cainandabel (Sep 17, 2015)

Just ordered the pyke. Too much temptation.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

I’ve had my Wing Works vest for a few years now and couldn’t be happier. Wish I had bout it much earlier saving the $$$ I spent on less quality vests. I’m sure this one will last me a LOT of years.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

BIGSP said:


> Yes I did! All time classic.


Nicely done sir!


----------



## Ottenbad (May 16, 2020)

pyke is located in Grand Haven? Crazy..i grew up there and currently work there


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Ottenbad said:


> pyke is located in Grand Haven? Crazy..i grew up there and currently work there


We are having an open house at our new retail location. 976 Judson Rd. Norton Shores, MI 49456 on Saturday January 30th 11-3. Ron Boehme from the Hunting Dog Podcast and Jimmy Gretzinger from Michigan Out of Doors will be there as well. Stop by, say hi and check out American Made gear.


----------

